# 05 Tacoma



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Boy the new Tacoma sure looks good. I can't wait to get a look at one in person....

Derek


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I just saw my first commercial for them last night. Did they say 245 HP.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I know nothing about the 05, iam going to the auto show this weekend (i could live there, i love it) so i will see it then.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

toyota did not build this new tacoma with any intentions of it being a work truck there is no bench seat for the front like my 01
it is lower and a softer ride 
new suspension with more parts to break 
wider than last year so it no puts it out of the ballpark for any decent plow to fit on it such as a fisher ld that i have on my 01taco xtra cab the brackets are not going to be made from what fisher says 
the shift lever for 4wd is also missing all geared to making it easier for a women to own.............paul


----------

